# Anyone have or know much about the Geyser hot water heat pump?



## egghead2004 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have an oil fired boiler with an Amtrol 41 gallon indirect water heater.  I primarily heat with my wood stove, the boiler only runs to heat hot water and heat the house on those real cold days the wood cannot keep up.
I would like to buy a hot water heat pump for my DHW in the summer so I can shut the oil down. I was considering going solar, but i need to dehumidify my basement at the same time, so this device seems like a good fit. The problem is that I do not know how the Geyser connects to the tank. Amtrol does not have the normal water heater fitting connections. 

If there is anyone who can shed some light on the way the Geyser connects, your input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 21, 2009)

Do the search thing - I know I've seen discussions on this occasionally, but I forget the details...

Gooserider


----------

